# 7 Year Old MTB recommendation please



## josephnyc (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi,

I just discovered this forum -- how exciting!

My son will be turning 7 this summer and it's time we moved up from the $50 wallyworld special he's been riding.

He's 70lbs and 50" tall with an inseam of 22" -- and growing fast.

Can someone help me figure out if a 20 or a 24" bike would be best?

The primary use will be rocky, unsmooth trail riding, but will also do some field/grass as well as pavement riding.

Also, I'm looking at the following:

Gary Fisher Precaliber
Ibex 320k or 440k 
Specialized Hotrock 
Diamondback Octane
Bayview trail 24"
GT Aggressor 24
Haro Flightline 24
Trek MT220

Can someone recommend which of these, or others, that would be best? Price is definitely a factor.

Thanks very much,

Joseph


----------



## josephnyc (Mar 30, 2013)

Maybe it's the holiday weekend, so everyone's tired of newbies asking what bike should I get for me kid....

After spending many hours reading reviews and spec, it sure looks like the Diamond Octane 24 ($289 from REI) is a very nice bike for a (big) 7 year old.

Does anyone see any reason why this would be a mistake? 

Thanks very much!


----------



## melster (Sep 11, 2009)

I would suggest a 24 unless you want to be upgrading in 6 months. My suggestion would be a Scott Scale jr. Its got an adjustable air fork and a front derailleur. It's also much lighter than most kids' bikes.


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

Look at the Scott Scale Jr 24


----------



## josephnyc (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks for the recommendation of the Scott Scale Jr. It certainly looks great.

It's also more than $150 more than the Octane, which I found on Amazon for $224 (including shipping).

I'm not doubting that it's a better bike, but I'd much rather save the $150 unless my son will be dissatisfied or have a harder time with the Octane.


----------



## Billinsd (May 10, 2012)

The scott scale 24 RC has an airshock and is a grand. It's a great bike!! I was considering a 13-inch Specialized Hotrock 24 and ended up buying a Specialized xs Myka for my 52 inch daughter and it is great. The Myka is a woman's bike. The xs Myka had about the same reach and stand over as the Hardrock. Some here skip 24 bikes and go on to 26. Bill


----------



## josephnyc (Mar 30, 2013)

I was looking at the Scott Scale Jr 20 -- sorry.

The Specialized XS Myka appears to be a 26" bike. My son is 50" wall with a 22" inseam. I'm worried that a 24" bike would be a little big for him.

Wouldn't 26" definitely be too big?


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I bought a Craigslist 24" Gary Fisher Tyro for 60 bucks, stripped it down and built it up into a fairly decent hardtail.


----------



## josephnyc (Mar 30, 2013)

Unfortunately, I'm pretty handy but can't take on any projects whatsoever for the next umpteen years (just no time), so I need to make this as easy/least-time-consuming as possible.


----------



## Billinsd (May 10, 2012)

josephnyc said:


> The Specialized XS Myka appears to be a 26" bike. My son is 50" wall with a 22" inseam. I'm worried that a 24" bike would be a little big for him.
> 
> Wouldn't 26" definitely be too big?


Probably a bit too big now, but in a few months? I would have him try what ever you buy. The Myka is also a woman's bike, don't know if that matters. Bill


----------



## josephnyc (Mar 30, 2013)

He has a Rallye 16" (outside diameter including tires, right?) that he rides fine, but it's just a little small for him, so I'm hoping he a 24 would be for at least a couple of years.


----------



## Roc1 (Jun 25, 2009)

You need to get him to stand over a 24 and balance the bike if he can't hold it up then its too much. Also site and stear while holding the bike make sure he has the reach to turn. My daughter is the same size and I went with a hot rock 20". This bike has a lot of adjustability in the stem, put disc hubs and plan to up to a nine speed. Then she can ride until almost 9 then go straight to a 26. I feel for the money Specialized has more adjustability and upgrade capable.


----------



## Billinsd (May 10, 2012)

Here is a photo of my daughter and her Myka. She has a 21 inch inseam. The bike is a little big for her, but she is not an agressive rider, does not ride down steep rocky terrain yet, mostly cross country stuff, fire roads and single track.

I also bought a used Sid air shock off Craigslist and replaced the handlebars and seat post with carbon ones and got the weight down from about 30lbs to 25lbs. She loves the bike.

Bill


----------



## GSJ1973 (May 8, 2011)

Roc1 said:


> Then she can ride until almost 9 then go straight to a 26. I feel for the money Specialized has more adjustability and upgrade capable.


I think the biggest mistake a parent can make is to prolong their child on a 20" bike (which is way too small) then go straight to a 26" bike which is way too big. Buy the bike that fits them now. They will have way more fun. Would you want to ride a 15" bike if you are 6'2" feet tall, or a 23" bike if you are 5'8"? That's basically what you are doing. Sure you can *make it work* but it sucks.

My son has had a 24" since 7, and at 9 not until this summer I can't see him going to 26" until he is at least 10, but probably 11.


----------



## josephnyc (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks so much everyone -- you guys have great experience and knowledge to share and it's very generous of you to do so.

It sounds like he should be fine on a 24" I'll try to have him straddle one (somewhere).

The Octane at $225 shipped is looking like a winner.


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

8 year old on a 24 inch wheel. 51 inches tall, 23 inch inseam, 63 lbs.









By the way, I would not spend $200+ for a bike that has a "Goose Neck" stem.


----------



## josephnyc (Mar 30, 2013)

What's a goose neck stem and does the Octane have one?

If there is a better bike for less than approx $300 (delivered), I'd love a recommendation.


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

Is this the DB Octane?







Is this the bike DB Octane?


----------



## josephnyc (Mar 30, 2013)

yes. I see the stem, but I don't know if the shape/design is a bad thing.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Maybe, but it may not be the current one.

Diamondback Bicycles - 2012 Octane 24 Boys


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

No fine tuning with the "Goose Neck". That position is set in stone unless you want to replace the entire front end.


----------



## josephnyc (Mar 30, 2013)

I see. You can see how little I know about MTB. 

Is it silly to think that the set position will be just fine?


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

Most likely your son will never know the difference. Then again he may say his bars are too far away even after you have moved the seat up all the way. You never know.

However, as a parent I want to make sure my son is using gear that fits properly. An adjustable bike helps a proper fit


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Not ideal, but with those quill type forks, you could utilize a quill adapter and then use whatever stem and spacer stack you want.


----------



## traffic002 (Dec 16, 2008)

Another option. Get an aluminum framed bike that is the lightest you can find. Something like this from Specialized.
Specialized Bicycle Components

It is their "street" version of their 24" bikes. It has a rigid fork and is several pounds lighter than it's suspended brother. Your boy is 70#. So just run about 20psi of air pressure and it'll be what suspension he'll be riding on any bike.

My son is 53" tall and 64#. I got him the Cannondale Race 24. It's got the air adjustable fork. And he can't blow past the stiction to use any travel. Hopefully when this summer roles around and we've been more hours in, he'll be able to push himself harder and maybe the stiction will have loosened up by then.

In the meantime, I'm changing out crank arms for something a little shorter and possibly replace the pedals. Otherwise, the hardest part is just carving the time to get out there and ride.

First time out. He's a little overwhelmed at the park with so many ppl. I think the pedal strikes bothered him the most. Still, he wants to go again which is the most important thing.


----------



## traffic002 (Dec 16, 2008)

I think it'll be out too late for my boy. But I would have bought this one right away if my LBS carried it or could order it.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

JRS73 said:


> No fine tuning with the "Goose Neck". That position is set in stone unless you want to replace the entire front end.


Not true.

You can easily replace a quill type stem. They're very cheap, and come in a variety of lengths/angles.

Kalloy Dirt Drop Quill Stem 100079753 at CambriaBike.com

Also, as mentioned you can get an adapter that changes this style of stem to accept readily available 'real' mountain bike parts, but that would cost a lot more and you wouldn't really gain anything. I think that for most 7 year olds, this level of customization isn't something you need to worry about. (I think a lot of 'serious' bikers tend to overthink some of this stuff - most kids aren't going to notice or care one way or the other.)

You can also get adjustable ones, for about $20.


----------



## josephnyc (Mar 30, 2013)

Okay, so the quality, style, size (most likely) and goose neck are all almost definitely just fine for a 7 year old (hopefully for at least a couple years) and $225 makes it a good value, right?


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

I find best value is going with something used, but it's also more risky and more of a PIA, specially if you don't have a lot of familiarity with what you're looking to buy. 
I think that bike looks fine for the price and I'm sure the kid enjoy it, but I would seriously consider trying to buy it at a local bike shop if you are not comfortable working on bikes. Many offer a free check-up / tune-up after a couple weeks of riding, and you're more likely to get a bike that's properly put together than going the e-bay route. Of course, bikes aren't rocket science either, so if you're comfortable doing a little research and turning some wrenches, no reason not to save a few bucks.


----------



## GMF (Jan 10, 2004)

I would seriously recommend finding that bike in a store and sitting your son on it. A family friend has a slightly older version of that diamond back and 2 things strike me about it. The thing weight a TON, and it has pretty junk components on it. And it honestly isn't that cheap. I look at it as an overpriced walmart bike. The suspension is all but locked up. The blunt truth about it is that it is more show than go, and isn't a terribly fun bike to ride.

Now, having said all that, if you still like it, get your son on the bike, have him try it. If it fits and he likes it, that is important, and trumps most anything i said.


----------



## josephnyc (Mar 30, 2013)

GMF said:


> I would seriously recommend finding that bike in a store and sitting your son on it. A family friend has a slightly older version of that diamond back and 2 things strike me about it. The thing weight a TON, and it has pretty junk components on it. And it honestly isn't that cheap. I look at it as an overpriced walmart bike. The suspension is all but locked up. The blunt truth about it is that it is more show than go, and isn't a terribly fun bike to ride.
> 
> Now, having said all that, if you still like it, get your son on the bike, have him try it. If it fits and he likes it, that is important, and trumps most anything i said.


I'm totally not in love with this bike. I just thought I'd be done with this research and he'd have a nice bike for $225.

Your firsthand knowledge is very helpful.

I'd sure appreciate a recommendation for a better bike (lighter, suspension better for rough trails, etc.) for around $300.

Thanks!


----------



## GMF (Jan 10, 2004)

Personally, I'd keep an eye out for a craigslist deal. Look for specialized, trek, or less likely a scott. I bought a 20" hotrock for my kid and it is holding up well. A family friend went and bought a used 24" hotrock for well under your budget in great shape.

For me... kids bikes = buy used bikes (but from kids who never really got into it... of which there are many).

Maybe not what you are looking for, but is my opinion of the best value out there.


----------



## josephnyc (Mar 30, 2013)

GMF: I agree completely that value is at its peak when you buy used in very good shape.

Unfortunately, that takes time which is scarce for me, and involves a risk because of my lack of knowledge of bikes.

Is there a new, available on-line, 24" mtb bike for around $300 that's considered good?

Thanks


----------



## josephnyc (Mar 30, 2013)

Does anyone have a recommendation for a new (preferably available online) 24" MTB for around $300?


----------



## GMF (Jan 10, 2004)

I'm not super well versed in the 24" wheel bikes, but if you are planning on going to REI anyway, take a look at their Novara kids bike:
Novara Tractor 24" Bike - 2013 at REI.com

I'm just looking at the aluminum frame, and maybe a little bit nicer suspension fork. Don't get hung up on suspension, though, because at this price point it can almost be more of a liability (extra 2-3 pounds of weight that may not actually boing) than a benefit.


----------



## josephnyc (Mar 30, 2013)

That's a good suggestion.

Do you think the Novara Tractor is a good step up from the Diamonback Octane?

How does the Novara compare to a Specialized Hotrock 7 (which is the MTB version, I believe)?


----------



## GMF (Jan 10, 2004)

Honestly, I don't know. Like i mentioned before, I have not been looking at 24" bikes. My kid is still in the solid 20" range, so i'm out of my element in providing concrete suggestions/advice.

Good luck!


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

It looks like a half decent bike. 

I'd probably lose the triple up front to lighten it significantly.


----------



## GrayJay (May 16, 2011)

slapheadmofo said:


> Not true.
> 
> You can easily replace a quill type stem. They're very cheap, and come in a variety of lengths/angles.
> 
> ...


Definite benefit I see to using a quill stem rather than an aheadset stem on a kids bike is that the quill stem is adjustable for height/growth. You can start with the stem slammed low when the kid is small and raise it as they grow. With an aheadset stem, you need to firtst cut-off the steer-tube length to setup a low stem height when they are small but then cannot raise the stem later. Alternative is to leave an ugly, unsafe stack of spacers sticking up above stem on the too-long steer-tube when they are small, sort of defeats the purpose of ahead-set weight savings. MTB's went to 1-1/8" steer-tubes and aheadset stems to gain a bit of extra stiffness for full-size rides, but a 1" quill stem is still plenty stiff for a kid size rider.


----------



## josephnyc (Mar 30, 2013)

Okay, it looks like I've made my decision: We're getting the Specialized Hotrocks 7 24" in black/red from a LBS. 

From what I can learn online, it's worth the extra money.

I hope he likes it.

Thanks everyone for your help and support!


----------



## Billinsd (May 10, 2012)

Which one the 11.5 or 13" seat tube. I agree they are nice bikes, I was planning on buying one. Bill


----------



## josephnyc (Mar 30, 2013)

Billinsd said:


> Which one the 11.5 or 13" seat tube. I agree they are nice bikes, I was planning on buying one. Bill


I certainly could be wrong, but my understanding is that the Specialized 7 Hotrock 24" only comes in 11" (not 11.5 or 13).


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

josephnyc said:


> I certainly could be wrong, but my understanding is that the Specialized 7 Hotrock 24" only comes in 11" (not 11.5 or 13).


You are correct, it's only the higher end XC models that have 2 frames sizes.

I know price plays a part but if I may, I'd suggest for the $30 to get the 24 speed.


----------



## josephnyc (Mar 30, 2013)

TwoTone said:


> You are correct, it's only the higher end XC models that have 2 frames sizes.
> 
> I know price plays a part but if I may, I'd suggest for the $30 to get the 24 speed.


Oh!

I didn't realize that.

Are the XC models just as good/appropriate for rough trails?

Now I'm confused again.

Which model would be best for rough trails:


----------



## josephnyc (Mar 30, 2013)

Okay, I called Specialized and here's the scoop:

The Hotrock 24 21 speed is the same as the Hotrock 7 -- except for the # of gears.

The XC model is a scaled down version of an adult bike that would be slightly less good on rough trails (it has different specs that make it slightly less of a MTB).

I'll go with the Hotrcok 24 21 speed.

Thanks for bringing this to my attention!


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

josephnyc said:


> Okay, I called Specialized and here's the scoop:
> 
> The Hotrock 24 21 speed is the same as the Hotrock 7 -- except for the # of gears.
> 
> ...


Well it boils down to what you want to spend. I think our kids are light enough that I'm really surprised at the answer you got from Specialized. I think either is fine for rough trails, unless your kids is an incredible rider like some I've seen on here, but in that case you're not buying one of these.

Sorry I saw this post late. Here's my 2cents. As some have said, I think too many parents push kids onto XS26 too soon, not all, but a lot. Think about your own riding and learning, smaller bike is easier to learn how to handle- wheelie, manual bunny hop etc...

My son had a Specialized 12 and 16 inch bikes. When I started looking at 20 inch bikes, I was surprised at some of the measurement differences. Marin is smaller for the same wheel size then most. We went with a Marin 20 inch and he is now on the Marin 24inch Trail Disc. The chain stay on the Marin is 3/4 or 1/2 inch shorter off the top of my head. Making it IMHO better for learning some of the basic skills I want him to learn.

I also think the disc brakes help inspire confidence with smaller, weaker hands. I liked that the MArin had mechanical vs. hydro so that I could adjust the front so that he couldn't lock it up and go over the bars until he learns better modulation.

I think any of the better brand bike will be nice. In full disclosure I bought the Marin Disc and upgraded just about everything, the only stock items are the seat, seat post, seat post collar and frame. I still think it would have been a nice bike for the money.

Now I will say I've watched tons of video with my son, like Danny MacAskill so it inspires him to try stuff. He's been riding over small log piles since he was on the 16, starting jumping those black skate board ramps on the 20 and it now really trying to manual/wheelie/ bunny hop well with the 24. So the money wasn't a thought for me.

Another thing to note about size, my daughter is on a Kona Shred 2-0, and every so often my son still loves getting on it to try some tricks because of the size.

Hope this helps, don't be in a rush to get them off that 24.


----------



## josephnyc (Mar 30, 2013)

TwoTone said:


> Well it boils down to what you want to spend. I think our kids are light enough that I'm really surprised at the answer you got from Specialized. I think either is fine for rough trails, unless your kids is an incredible rider like some I've seen on here, but in that case you're not buying one of these.
> 
> Sorry I saw this post late. Here's my 2cents. As some have said, I think too many parents push kids onto XS26 too soon, not all, but a lot. Think about your own riding and learning, smaller bike is easier to learn how to handle- wheelie, manual bunny hop etc...
> 
> ...


It seems that ~$300 is a pretty good value -- there are clearly far better bikes for far more money, and far worse bikes for far less money. With a (n arbitrary) budget of ~$300, it seems that this is a smart move.

I'm not sure I understand your position with respect to getting my son the 24" bike. Do you think I'm pushing him too soon onto too big of a bike?

Thanks


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

I just read your original post and your additional posts. 

I think we might be missing a serious piece of information. 

How much does your child like riding?

Does he do it just to do it, or does he go out there because he loves it and wants to raise hell?


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

josephnyc said:


> It seems that ~$300 is a pretty good value -- there are clearly far better bikes for far more money, and far worse bikes for far less money. With a (n arbitrary) budget of ~$300, it seems that this is a smart move.
> 
> I'm not sure I understand your position with respect to getting my son the 24" bike. Do you think I'm pushing him too soon onto too big of a bike?
> 
> Thanks


No I don't think you're pushing. I actually started with XS26 inch frame and 24 inches wheels and even then, after I put him on it realized it was the wrong way to go. For some it works. Me I'll be keeping my son on the 24 for a while unless he has a huge growth spurt.


----------



## josephnyc (Mar 30, 2013)

JRS73 said:


> I just read your original post and your additional posts.
> 
> I think we might be missing a serious piece of information.
> 
> ...


My son has endless energy and desire to be active, and very much likes biking.

He would love to raise hell, but doesn't know how (yet).

We have miles of trails at our summer place, some flat, smooth, hard packed and parts muddy, rocky, hilly. The idea is for us to go together (unless his middle aged dad finds it too difficult (;-)

Does this change the appropriateness of a Specialized Hotrocks 24?


----------



## josephnyc (Mar 30, 2013)

TwoTone said:


> No I don't think you're pushing. I actually started with XS26 inch frame and 24 inches wheels and even then, after I put him on it realized it was the wrong way to go. For some it works. Me I'll be keeping my son on the 24 for a while unless he has a huge growth spurt.


Got it.

Would you mind sharing how old you son is, inseam, height, weight?

Thanks


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

josephnyc said:


> My son has endless energy and desire to be active, and very much likes biking.
> 
> He would love to raise hell, but doesn't know how (yet).
> 
> ...


The 24 spd Hotrock is fine. If my son had liked the color combo better I would have bought one myself since I had all the parts I was swapping out anyway.

I know you said no projects, but you can always upgrade the bike if he really gets into it. The frame and fork have disc brake tabs already. You can find ebay deals to lighten it up, I found carbon bars for $32 new.

My son is 10 but he is small for his age, I haven't measured him in a while, so I'll have to and get back to you.


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

josephnyc said:


> My son has endless energy and desire to be active, and very much likes biking.
> 
> He would love to raise hell, but doesn't know how (yet).
> 
> ...


To me, that means buy your son the best bike you can afford. After all, it is your kid and he will only grow up once. Be thrifty, not cheap. Just my $.02


----------



## josephnyc (Mar 30, 2013)

JRS73 said:


> To me, that means buy your son the best bike you can afford. After all, it is your kid and he will only grow up once. Be thrifty, not cheap. Just my $.02


That's what I typically strive for (thrifty, not cheap). Hence the Specialized Hotrocks 24 21 spd (if my homework and our discussions here have properly informed me).

Thanks!


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

That's what my kid ended up with for MTB. We got it when he was 6 I believe, and it still fits fine now that he's almost 9. Changed out a couple things to make it a little more gravity-oriented, but it's a good solid little upgradeable bike. Of course, if your kid is like mine, he'll think mt biking is for boring old guys unless it involves a chair lift and start dragging you into the BMX world, which is probably the best thing that's happened to me riding-wise in ages.


----------



## jplonks (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi,
Islabikes has just started serving the US market; they are a UK based company (frames are welded in Thailand or so). Before, the shipping costs and customs fees made the bikes very expensive (and tehy are not cheap to start with). Now, with a distributor in Portland, it should be pretty straightforward to get a hold of their bikes.

So far, we had three of their bikes, all great.
For your purposes, the creig 24 
Islabikes Creig 24 ? lightweight hardtail mountain bike for kids aged 8+ 
might be a good match.
We don't own that one, yet, as our daughter is still on her 20" Beinn, but the bikes are great, light, and thoughtfully equipped. 
Imho, kids don't need 21 gears or so - the 10 gears that the creig provides are plenty, I think.

BTW, I am not on their payroll or so - we are just very happy with the bikes.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

jplonks said:


> Hi,
> Islabikes has just started serving the US market; they are a UK based company (frames are welded in Thailand or so). Before, the shipping costs and customs fees made the bikes very expensive (and tehy are not cheap to start with). Now, with a distributor in Portland, it should be pretty straightforward to get a hold of their bikes.
> 
> So far, we had three of their bikes, all great.
> ...


Wow! Nice bikes. I may buy my son's next bike from them instead of building it.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

I like Specialized Hotrocks, my daughter has 3 right now! A 16" coaster brake bike (alum frame and rims, quite light), a 20" mtb she's almost big enough for, and a 24" wheel mtb she'll grow into. I bought them all off craigslist ($70-$125), I will sell them when she outgrows them for what I paid for them. My son had/has a 24" wheel Kona, it is about 3 pounds heavier than the 24" Hotrock, but it served him well for the year it fit him, -now he's 9 years old and on a 13" Klein 26er, (tall kid). The Klein is about 24.5 pounds, the Kona is about 26/27 pounds, it was a little hard for him to get it over the cx barriers last fall.
A lot of kids mtbs don't get much use, I'll bet you could find a minty Hotrock for cheap.


----------



## LB412 (Nov 28, 2012)

oldest (9) on her 26" Kona and youngest (6) on her Marin 20"... both are very happy but i have to say I believe Marin makes the best kids bike. 

oldest is 4'10". 14" frame is a hair to big but she refused to leave the shop on anything else.


----------



## SlowJoeCrow (Mar 16, 2009)

My kids have/had Specialized Hotrocks in 20" (gone) and 24" (current) wheel size and while both are a bit heavy (like most kid's bikes) the 20" held together pretty well and my daughter is happy with the 24" wheel despite refusing to shift the front derailleur. If you are willing to spend serious money the Scott Scale RC is a genuine XC racer and Rocky Mountain and Marin used to make some higher end 24" wheel bikes. Kona also does some very serious 24" wheel bikes including a freeride model.
Thinking a little outside the box, if you are doing easier trails and a lot of path or street, the 24" wheel cyclocross bikes from Redline or Kona are worth a look. While they have skinnier tires and no suspension, they can be used as road bikes and are lighter and faster than a small MTB on god surfaces.


----------



## clarkrw3 (Feb 21, 2011)

My son who is 7 and 54" rides a 26" bike with a 13" frame. It workes great!! So well I am getting ready to do it again with my daughter. She is almost 6 and 49" I just bought a 13" frame for her. She will be earning the parts over the next 6 mo or so and by then she will be ready to ride it and we will have built it together. Until we finish she will hange with me on the 24" wheeled tag-a-long so she can keep up with my wife, son and I.


----------



## rti27 (Dec 9, 2012)

Buy a nice 24" bike from Craigslist, your child will only be on the bike for two years and then I would bet you'll move him up to a 26". Trek, Specialized, or Giant all are hard to be and easy to get a hold of.


----------



## josephnyc (Mar 30, 2013)

We bought him the Specialized Hotrocks 21 speed and he loves it. I ordered the MTB version from the LBS, but when I picked it up it was the street version. I didn't realize it until the next day. We resolved it by the store swapping the tires so we now have the MTB tires without the front fork suspension (which I'm led to believe is either just as well, or even better).

He's 52" and the seat is all the way down, but he rides it well and enjoys it tremendously.

Thank you everyone for your support and help!


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

My daughter is 7.5, and 52-53" tall. Slowly putting this together for her.



It's a 1994 Barracuda A2MS. 12" frame, 26" wheels. Originally came with some 40 or 50mm crap 1990s suspension fork, found this 410mm trek fork on eBay that matches really well. Not shown are the 150mm AC bmx cranks that I have for it. The reach is too long as it, thinking of doing a Some Sparrow bar to shorten that up.

I'm not going to make her ride it if she's not comfortable though. Was hoping to bridge from her 20" hotrock (seatpost maxed out) to this, but I'm sort of looking for a 24" bike now.


----------



## clarkrw3 (Feb 21, 2011)

fatchanceti said:


> My daughter is 7.5, and 52-53" tall. Slowly putting this together for her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think she will do great on that! It's looking really nice. I think the shorty cranks are key to these projects. I really think kids in the 52-60" range fit on these about like many that are riding 29ers. Part of what I LOVE about a Niner is feeling like I am in the bike and apart of it.


----------

